# Best home teeth whitening kit?



## Tazz (Mar 31, 2016)

Anyone had any personal experience with these and can recommend me anything?


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

https://happysmileuk.ecwid.com/#!/SPECIAL-OFFER-ADVANCED-Custom-Fit-Lab-Trays-ONE-PERSON-**CUSTOM-MADE-TRAYS-***-VERY-POPULAR/p/795077/category=13504558

https://happysmileuk.ecwid.com/#!/HappySmile-35-ADVANCED-ULTRA-HIGH-STRENGTH-VERY-POPULAR/c/11768467


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Baking powder mixed with tooth paste. Do it for a week


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Buy Crest 3D whitening strips from eBay. The whitening kits in the UK aren't allowed to have the proper bleach that whitens your teeth in them, the Crest ones are from the US.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

* sonicare tooth brush

* intermittent whitening strip use

* hydrogen peroxide swilling (dont swallow that sh1t)

* flossing

* swilling and drinking some water after coffee

* buying a decent toothpaste

use as many or as few of the above as you like but for optimal results all 6


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Baking powder mixed with tooth paste. Do it for a week


 With a bit of fresh lemon juice - Just the job


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Buy Crest 3D whitening strips from eBay. The whitening kits in the UK aren't allowed to have the proper bleach that whitens your teeth in them, the Crest ones are from the US.


 ^This - crest ones are very good in comparison to the s**t sold in the UK


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

all that is piss compared to a proper whitening kit

Get a mould made and buy the peroxide kit online. Like gear, its illegal to sell but easy to get


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Baking powder mixed with tooth paste. Do it for a week


 In the long run it ruins your gums and teeth


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Air fix brush and enamel .Can't go wrong.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

GameofThrones said:


> In the long run it ruins your gums and teeth
> 
> You call a week a long run?


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> GameofThrones said:
> 
> 
> > In the long run it ruins your gums and teeth
> ...


 No, I presume he wants to have whiter teeth for awhile not a week.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

My missus works in Orthodontics and knows just about everything there is to know about teeth whitening. The truth is, there is nothing off the shelf that works remotely as well as having it done professionally.

That is until she discovered a new mouthwash, combined with a new toothpaste. I've used it and it noticeably whitens your teeth in a couple of weeks.


----------



## 1984jacko (Jul 3, 2010)

MFM said:


> My missus works in Orthodontics and knows just about everything there is to know about teeth whitening. The truth is, there is nothing off the shelf that works remotely as well as having it done professionally.
> 
> That is until she discovered a new mouthwash, combined with a new toothpaste. I've used it and it noticeably whitens your teeth in a couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


 How much and where from


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Crest whitening strips max strength and MT2 followed by going nuclear on a sun bed to bring out the contrast.

My dentist asked where I had got them done when he saw me.


----------



## 1984jacko (Jul 3, 2010)

Twisted said:


> Crest whitening strips max strength and MT2 followed by going nuclear on a sun bed to bring out the contrast.
> 
> My dentist asked where I had got them done when he saw me.


 Where did you get the crest strips please


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

1984jacko said:


> Where did you get the crest strips please


 E Bay mate I believe.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Tazz said:


> Anyone had any personal experience with these and can recommend me anything?


 Me and the misses are using the polanite stuff, its good. She got the weak one that you have to leave in for ages so I have just ordered the strongest one you only put in for ten. I dont care about burning my gums or teeth sensitivity as my teeth are f**ked anyway lol!

it works


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Reviving an old topic. Fancied the crest strips but don't seem to be on eBay anymore unless they a stealth listed?

Also interested in any other successful DIY teeth bleaching anyone has done? What and where did you buy? How much did you save over paying a "professional" to do it for you.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

White gloss from any car spares shop.

View attachment 145165


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Buy Crest 3D whitening strips from eBay. The whitening kits in the UK aren't allowed to have the proper bleach that whitens your teeth in them, the Crest ones are from the US.


 The crest strips state they don't have peroxide in them? Isn't that the main bleaching ingredients?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Etoboss said:


> The crest strips state they don't have peroxide in them? Isn't that the main bleaching ingredients?


 Must have changed, that was the whole reason people would order them from the US. But anyway, home teeth whitening is crap, pay the extra and have them whitened professionally. It's money well spent if you're bothered about how you look.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Must have changed, that was the whole reason people would order them from the US. But anyway, home teeth whitening is crap, pay the extra and have them whitened professionally. It's money well spent if you're bothered about how you look.


 Its the teeth mould youll pay for at the dentist rather than the bleach, you can get kits for this online for about 80 quid, duno how they compare though.


----------



## BraderzJ (Apr 24, 2012)

ive looked into this abit to try find them with the peroxide in, this website say they do have peroxide in https://crestwhitestripsonline.uk/ and source them from US and hong kong, ive also found a few ebay pages that dont specify whether its in their product but they all say they were manufactured in the US so ive sent them all a message asking if its in em. I can update with their answers if anyones bothered and then link the item.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

BraderzJ said:


> I can update with their answers if anyones bothered and then link the item.


 I'd be interested.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Its the teeth mould youll pay for at the dentist rather than the bleach, you can get kits for this online for about 80 quid, duno how they compare though.


 What are the moulds like? Do you think I could just use a mouldy mouthguard?

And mix some hydrogen peroxide with bicarb and a filler for the paste?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

lewdylewd said:


> What are the moulds like? Do you think I could just use a mouldy mouthguard?
> 
> And mix some hydrogen peroxide with bicarb and a filler for the paste?


 Duno these are the ones i was talking about


----------



## jakes (Jun 1, 2017)

Hello mate,

I managed to f**k my teeth up enough to get a prescription toothpaste, it's called Duraphat and has 5000ppm flouride in which will rebuild knackered enamel apparently.

Speaking to the dentist, anything which is strong enough to whiten teeth is strong enough to badly damage gums and other things when not properly applied. I just splashed out £300 for the dentist to make me a brace to put their prescription peroxide into.

Be v careful mate, you can get some very strong stuff on the Internet but if not professionally applied it can lead bad places. Teeth are something you can't replace easily.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

BraderzJ said:


> ive looked into this abit to try find them with the peroxide in, this website say they do have peroxide in https://crestwhitestripsonline.uk/ and source them from US and hong kong, ive also found a few ebay pages that dont specify whether its in their product but they all say they were manufactured in the US so ive sent them all a message asking if its in em. I can update with their answers if anyones bothered and then link the item.


 Bump mate?

that above site doesn't state they have peroxide in them?


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

After more digging have figured it out!

so if you type in crest strips on eBay there is loads but notice they state not crest brand! Only toothpaste they sell is crest brand. Hence it's in the title a way of drawing people to there item for sale.

All crest strips do contain peroxide. And only 1 seller on eBay sells them. And as above that link to uk there crest so do contain peroxide


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

The two methods I use are custom gum molds + paste (molds are pricey though) and Mr. Blanc strips if I'm out of paste. All other strips I've tried do f*ck all, lie Crest and all the other generic brands online. You can see difference with Mr Blanc strips from the first use. Can be found on eBay at a discounted price :thumbup1:


----------



## smash (Jul 23, 2013)

http://bleachrefills.co.uk/

I ordered pola gel from here and it works great, I had my mounds made at the serial but you can buy home kits for it.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Ares said:


> The two methods I use are custom gum molds + paste (molds are pricey though) and Mr. Blanc strips if I'm out of paste. All other strips I've tried do f*ck all, lie Crest and all the other generic brands online. You can see difference with Mr Blanc strips from the first use. Can be found on eBay at a discounted price :thumbup1:


 Mr blanc strips can't be as good as crest though mate as they don't contain peroxide. ?


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Etoboss said:


> Mr blanc strips can't be as good as crest though mate as they don't contain peroxide. ?


 I know mate, I don't understand it myself


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Guys anyone used this site for crest strips ? Not sure if they have scammed me! Just excuse after excuse with them with my order. Fake tracking info ect

https://crestwhitestripsonline.uk/


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

@LeeDaLifter which ones do you use? What u recommend?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> @LeeDaLifter which ones do you use? What u recommend?


 I use petrol


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I use petrol


 More like creosote m8


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> More like creosote m8


 Petrol n a match works mint but f**ks gums up after a bit


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Ares said:


> I know mate, I don't understand it myself


 Bit of an idiot question but how do these things work? You whack them on your teeth for a bit and that's it? Once per day?


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

You dry the front of your teeth and just stick them on mate (what an odd sentence.) I lie down on my back and read a book for half an hour, leaving my mouth open a bit. Stops them getting wet and sliding off! Once a day for 30 days :thumbup1:


----------

